# mineralized soil bubbles?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Did the mineralized soil process about two months ago (thanks Aaron!) and my plants are doing better than ever! The only odd thing I've noticed is if I push on the soil, I get a few bubbles that come out of the substrate cap. Is that normal? All water parameters are good, fish are doing great, plants are growing really fast with great color.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is normal. I have the same bubbles also. Sometimes I see about 15-20 large bubbles in a successsion. Wonder how they stayed under the gravel.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You are probably getting Hydrogen Sulfide gas forming from substrate compaction. Poke at it with a skewer to release it, or you will run the risk of it killing your plants. Trust me...it just happened to me. I also have mineralized in my tank.


----------



## michu (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the bubbles as well. Yellow plants.


----------



## michu (Feb 3, 2009)

I just looked at my CQ that can be seen through the side of the tank that I used to cap the mineralized topsoil. Lots and lots of bubbles have formed in it against the glass. With every poke of the CQ, many bubbles are released.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I have that too, Ihave mineralized soil, I make it in an unusual way (with water). I mix it with very acid mountain clay and finish with a layer of thrifty sorb,the plants doing great. when a lots of bubbles are in the cristal y only shakea little the tank and all bubles comes out. Still not have any loses


----------

